# Snow Wolf AsMODus Limited Edition - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (19/10/15)

Hey guys some of these landed over the weekend and are now in stock at Sir Vape. These are a sight to behold. Here's the info and some pics 






The Snow Wolf 200W asMODus Edition is a revamped, limited run of the SnowWolf 200 watt box mod! asMODus has announced that the new 200W will feature an updated chip, the GX200 V1.5, as well as iconic logos on its dark frame. The asMODus Edition 200 watt will also incorporate new features such as an electronic locking mechanism. *Limited to 5000 pieces run worldwide!*

Product Features:

Adjustable temperature control
Low voltage protection
Low resistance protection
High input voltage warning
Output short circuit protection
Reverse battery protection
Overheating prevention
Product Specifications:

Spring-loaded (self adjusting) top 510 pin
Accommodates 2x 18650 sized batteries (not included)
Atomizer resistance range: 0.05 - 2.5 ohm
Variable wattage range: 5.0 - 200.0 watts
Output voltage range: 0.5 - 7.0 volts
Atomizer resistance range: 0.05 - 2.5 ohm (both kanthal and nickel)
Battery voltage range: 6.2 - 8.4 volts
Temperature control range: 100 - 350°C / 212 - 662°F

Get yours here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods

*Don't forget to use FREESHIP coupon code on checkout for free overnight shipping on orders over R1200 *

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude (19/10/15)

Placed my order earlier today, please check emails. Also I placed before I saw anything about the FREESHIP code


----------



## Sir Vape (19/10/15)

No probs @VapeDude will offer you credit voucher on shipping fee if that's ok. Just pop us an email on next order and we will send you an additional coupon code.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (19/10/15)

Thanks appreciate that

Reactions: Like 1


----------

